# any one seen the PM30 22mag auto pistol



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

a local gunshop here in the springs wants me to test on and i get to keep it at the end. I was offered the pistol for cost and get all the ammo i want for testing. I am thinkin this would be perfect for bunny busting, putting down wounded dogs and takin out those sneaky bastages like the one that snuck up on chris the other day

what do you all think


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

www.keltecweapons.com I'd spend a little time at the range for a free pistol and if it shoots well all the better.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto that, gotta love the 22 mag anyway. Who cares what it's for!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

here is what it looks like and i think i am gonna like it


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now that is fine looking HG. I have a S&W revolver .22 mag and it is nice gun also.

Can this gun shoot .22 longs also ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No. 22lr and 22wmr are not the same diameter. This gun does have a 30 rnd mag though. Thats a lot of fire power.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> No. 22lr and 22wmr are not the same diameter. This gun does have a 30 rnd mag though. Thats a lot of fire power.


Rephrase maybe, Don? 22lr and 22wmr both shoot a .22 diamater bullet, but the overall case width and length are substantially different. While you can interchange cylinders on a revolver and shoot the two separately, it wouldn't work in an auto. And if somebody found a way to do it, they'd be into some serious cash.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

22lr is .223 while 22wmr is .224, I don't have any 22wmr's to measure but I seem to recall this being the difference in diameter of the bullet itself, but yes case dimensions are vastly different which is what i meant to convey (sorry a rather poor attempt on my part) A 22lr fired in a 22wmrchamber would bulge dramatically.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> A 22lr fired in a 22wmrchamber would bulge dramatically.


It could even explode could it not? Never tried it so IDK, but good point on the .223 and .224. Each would easily fire through the same barrel though I believe due to the very light differences, correct?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I should also add, like most things Kel-Tec makes, that sucker is BIZARRE looking isn't it? Looks like a Sig mated with the PM9!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Ebbs,
I agree that it is rather funny looking but it is also kind of cool. I think I might like to aquire one at some point. I just wonder how it will perform. I am looking forward to hearing someones review.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> It could even explode could it not? Never tried it so IDK, but good point on the .223 and .224. Each would easily fire through the same barrel though I believe due to the very light differences, correct?


Yes I believe that they would fire through the others barrel (more likely the lr through the wmr barrel because of the case difference) It would be rather dangerous although I doubt that it would explode the chamber(as a 22wmr is loaded to a higher pressure) I wouldn't want to chance it. 'Cause if I was to destroy a nice gun I would feel like driving my truck into a ditch.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

well i should get it sometime in march and when i do i will post a full review as the time comes


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> well i should get it sometime in march and when i do i will post a full review as the time comes


MARCH?!!!! That's like a century from now, Jason! LOL, jk man I'll look forward to hearing about it...

@youngdon I was thinking more in terms of just blowing up IN the chamber rather than destroying the chamber itself.


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

I saw the ad for that gun in my latest Rifleman mag and yes I WANT ONE. Just the fact that it holds 30 rounds is enough for me. I don't buy pistols for accuracy. And the futuristic look is pretty cool. But they will not allow that gun into the peoples republic of california until they make a ten round mag for it. I will be waiting for the review.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I want one really bad, been looking for one, but can't find one.


----------

